
Illegal Pot Farms Are Poisoning California’s Forests - clumsysmurf
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/03/backcountry-drug-war/521352/?single_page=true
======
myowncrapulence
Legalization and regulation would help move the market away from operations
like this to sustainable farmland operations

~~~
Kalium
I'm honestly not sure that's true. Legalization and regulation will make it
easier to grow legally, but it's hard to undercut someone who isn't paying for
the land they use. This is similar to how cheap ASICs and electricity haven't
pushed out botnets mining bitcoin - free is still cheaper than cheap.

~~~
devopsproject
When was the last time you went looking for moonshine or had moonshine offered
to you?

~~~
Kalium
If you know the right people - or are in the right areas - it's not unusual or
even uncommon. I know people who make moonshine in California.

~~~
magic_beans
I think the vast majority of people DON'T know the right people.

~~~
Kalium
Probably true! But I stumbled into it in Oakland without even trying, and
large swaths of Appalachia have longstanding moonshining traditions.

